# Coralife BioCube for a noob?



## WHYISPY (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting myself one of these and starting a small saltwater aquarium for an empty space in our home theater room. What types of stock could I hold in this? I'm thinking of making it a few corals here and there, some anemones, 2-3 fishes, and the rest dead rock. If you could make a list for me, that would be great. Thanks

Heres the link to it
Coralife BioCube PC/LED Fish Tank at PETCO


----------



## WHYISPY (Apr 16, 2012)

My kids loved finding nemo so I'm going to go with that as a base theme. So maybe 
1 or 2 Cleaner Shrimp and 1 snail for after the tank has finished cycling
Then
2 Ocellaris Clownfish 
1 Blue Hepatus Tang 
1 Black & White Heniochus

I'm still deciding on corals and anemones. If you could suggest some, again that would be great


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

sorry, but you'd never fit a tang or heniochus in there and after adding your rock, the clowns and maybe 1 goby will put you at your limit for fish. i love how the picture of the tank shows a blue hippo tang half the size of a clown when realistically the clown is half the size of the tang. yes, they do sell tangs that small but please note they will grow 1 foot+ in about a year. i say a 75 gallon being a minimum for a single tang. 
with those lights i dont see them being able to support the life of an amenone long term. i dont suggest getting an anemone anytime soon anyways, esp if you just looking for it for your clowns to host in which they dont always do. they will host what they feel comfort in and that can include corals, powerheads or liverock.

what exactly is your entertainment area like? i dont like putting my tanks next to any speakers esp. subs AND at the same time the bright lighting of a reef will distract the room during movie time and even just watching tv ( which thankfully i dont waste my time with )

for corals, soft corals would be good under PC lighting. toadstool leather, gsp, pulsing xenia, zoanthids.. no SPS, no clams, no anemones with PCs. honestly unless the look of an all in one tank is what your looking for you could take the time and build something nicer if you pieced it together. again 14 gallons + rock doesnt leave you with much fish space and a pair of clowns would put you at a stocked level. your still going to need something for water flow ( powerhead ) something to test for salinity ( refractometer - check ebay ) liquid test kits for cal, alk, mag, ammonia, nitrITE, nitrATE, pH, at the minimum along with something for temp too ofcourse. then youll need alk, cal and mag to dose, cant forget RO/DI water and a salt mix. research before buying is key. 

welcome to the forum.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

onefish2fish said:


> sorry, but you'd never fit a tang or heniochus in there and after adding your rock, the clowns and maybe 1 goby will put you at your limit for fish. i love how the picture of the tank shows a blue hippo tang half the size of a clown when realistically the clown is half the size of the tang. yes, they do sell tangs that small but please note they will grow 1 foot+ in about a year. i say a 75 gallon being a minimum for a single tang.
> with those lights i dont see them being able to support the life of an amenone long term. i dont suggest getting an anemone anytime soon anyways, esp if you just looking for it for your clowns to host in which they dont always do. they will host what they feel comfort in and that can include corals, powerheads or liverock.
> 
> what exactly is your entertainment area like? i dont like putting my tanks next to any speakers esp. subs AND at the same time the bright lighting of a reef will distract the room during movie time and even just watching tv ( which thankfully i dont waste my time with )
> ...


 Agreed


----------

